# Working The Plate



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Working The Plate The Art of Food Presentation..

I have to say for me I'm dissapointed in this book.. I assumed it included (recipe wise) all the dishes shown in the first 3/4 of the book.. Only a few of them are..

I realize that the book is mainly geared towards more professional chefs and cooks and of course they would all know how to complete whatever is shown on the plates in this book.. But I don't..
I'm just an at home cooking and baking Grandma who is trying to learn the art of presenting food like the pro's..

We're having friends over for dinner tomorrow night.. My main dish and sides have all been planned out. Just had dessert to decide on.. 
I Found a wonderful looking dessert in Working The Plate called 'Mocha Tort Caught in a Spider Web.'

So I'm looking all through the book for the how to's and lo and behold there is only the creme anglaise recipe that goes on the plate. Nothing about the mocha tort itself! 
What a bummer!!

So I guess this is my review of this book.. Wonderful if you know what you're doing.. Not so hot if you don't!


----------



## kiwicook (Jun 11, 2007)

I recently bought this book - but for a totally different reason. I am trying to improve my photographic technique so I was less interested in the recipes, more in how the food was photographed.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Well its a darn good book for that.. 

Nice link by the way! I've been reading some of your recipes and stuff from down under etc.. (can't believe your car story by the way!) 
Anyway, thought I'd let you know its quite enjoyable..


----------

